

Steve Jobs giving an in-house speech at Apple, circa 1997 - karzeem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmG9jzCHtSQ

======
pyman
Thanks to Apple people from third world countries have better education? No.
They have free access to the internet? No. What has Apple really achieved,
apart from having all their shops packed with people looking for cables,
adapters, plugs, docks and batteries that only work with their products?

I'm having a deja vu moment. A company selling proprietary software and
hardware? Yup, I've seen that before.

------
symesc
So simple, and yet still so relevant.

Back then, "57 Channels and Nothin On"; today, 10 mbps.

I wish my company could return to such a clear message.

Love them or hate them, Apple has its act together.

------
fossguy
Awesome speech, but world changing? no..

